# Incra Clamp



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Now that I have an Incra jig, I wonder what clamp is best to use to hold the wood against the right angle part of the Incra. 

Wooden clamps or more conventional ones?

Thanks for the input.

Steve Bolton


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I should add that the two I am considering are attached.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Finally, the photos are attached.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I think the wooden clamp has more clamping surface which is why they recommend and use this type in the video. I have one of these and haven't used it on the incra jig yet but I plan to use either the wooden one or my Oak Park Clamps which I have glued MDF square pads to keep from marring the wood and more clamping surface. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

I like to use the hand pastic clamps , they are quick to use and they hold very well ,you don't need to clamp the heck out of it...it just needs to stay in place for about a min. or two...then they let you release them quick with one button the norm.

they maka many kinds here are just two of them.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h6447
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g3106


Bj 


=========


S Bolton said:


> Now that I have an Incra jig, I wonder what clamp is best to use to hold the wood against the right angle part of the Incra.
> 
> Wooden clamps or more conventional ones?
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

A Wooden clamp would NOT have a tendancy to dent the wood being clamped like C & F Clamps tend to do.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

So you think the wood clamp is better? I already have the other type.

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

S Bolton said:


> So you think the wood clamp is better? I already have the other type.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve Bolton


Yep... if I had the wooden ones, I would use them...

If I didn't have the wooden ones, but DID have the other types, I would use the other types with wood blocks to protect anything needing protecting.  

If I didn't have any of them, I'd buy some of both...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

S Bolton said:


> So you think the wood clamp is better? I already have the other type.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve Bolton


Honestly most will work. I think if I was double stocking them like you do on the Incra for some cuts I would go with the wood since I have one. But it is awful cumbersome in my opinion. Another reason why a plastic padded one would probably work fine is how the Right Angle jig is constructed. It has a tall side fence so to speak and it's easy to push the stock up to it on the side and then just make sure the stock is sitting flat on the table surface and it is set. You just have to be careful with some of these quick type clamps as they have tendency to pull the workpiece one way or another ... just make sure it is tight to the fence and to the table and it will be fine. 

Corey


----------



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

I've not had much luck using the right-angle thingie in general. If the nylon screws are tightened just to the point where it doesn't wobble, then it jams, because the fence (even though it is machined flat) doesn't have a constant width at the place where it grabs.

I think it would be better if it just pushed against the fence like a common end-milling jig, but had some other way of countering its tendency to rotate clockwise when sliding it, that only used the known good reference surface of the fence.

The only way I've gotten anything decent is to hold the horizontal part of the thing against the fence, and not touch the right-angle part or the work coming out of it. So clamping needs to be excellent. Use a couple small bits of *carpet tape*, and the classic double-screw wood clamp.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Steve if you are looking for a good deal on clamps check out Harbor Freight...

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=clamp&Submit=Go


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi SB

If you watch the DVD real close you will see he is using very small blocks to make the box ends,,,, the wooden type clamps ( 6" ) are the only ones that would work because they clamp deeper than most clamps..
Most clamps will just go down 1 1/2" to 2 1/2" over the stock...but in the case the Alum. push block...

I use some 4" wooden clamps I made up with the kits from Grizzly that have 12" long clamp parts... they are 1" sq. by 12" long Oak and have 6" to 8" long over hang.. 
I make many of my own wooden clamps ,in this way so I get in deeper when I'm clamping stock up,(cabinets,etc.) they come in real handy all the tme.
I have some that are 24" long on the Oak clamp parts they are also great when I'm doing cabinets,drawers,etc. I keep Grizzly kits on hand all the time you just never know when you need to make a spec. clamp up.. 

It's true you get the (premade) wooden clamps cheaper from Harbor Freight But they are not the LONG type that you can make up..  quick and easy.. 
with scrap stock from cut off's..
Just a Note they don't need to be 2" sq. like some of the ones you see..

Here's a link to the clamp kits..
http://www.grizzly.com/products/h2849
http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2007/Main/342


================


S Bolton said:


> Now that I have an Incra jig, I wonder what clamp is best to use to hold the wood against the right angle part of the Incra.
> 
> Wooden clamps or more conventional ones?
> 
> ...


----------

